# After 25 years, I have found relief!



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

I just had to come here and post what I have discovered, it has changed my life.

I have been suffering from IBS D for over 25 years. It has morphed somewhat over time, going from the horrid "dumping" episodes after meals to a more controlled affliction but the pain and misery had multiplied 10 fold.

Many mornings I would spend 2, 3, 4 or more hours waiting for the bathroom sessions to end and doubled over in throbbing pain. It was controlling my life and I could never, never pin down what the triggers were. It seemed everything was a trigger. The only times it seemed I didn't have an episode was when I ate a lot of meat and not much else.

Well I wish I had figured this out years ago - that is why I am posting now so maybe you won't suffer for decades when there just might be a simple solution.

What finally worked for me? A low carb / high fat diet.

I had been contemplating going on this eating plan initially to see if I could drop some weight, but the real motivator was finding out that my previously perfectly "Normal" blood glucose had started to spike. I was having sweating episodes right in the middle of dinner and my Type 2 (yet slim) hubby recognized it as a blood sugar issue. We tested me right then and there (it was 169 ) and for several days afterwards and yep, my levels were definitely in the "Pre Diabetic" range.

The next day I started the LCHF plan. It is pretty much like Atkins but without the emphasis on protein (your protein should stay moderate) and not so many rules. Go to http://forum.lowcarber.org/ to learn more.

What I didn't expect was that my IBS would completely disappear in less than a week. And I mean COMPLETELY!

I went from being miserable 3-4 days of the week - to - nothing. Normalcy in fact. I was having "normal" bowel movements and NO pain, no urgency and no hours of debilitating cramping afterwards.

I was dumbfounded. I was worried it wouldn't last, that it was a temporary thing and that everything would return to the old ways as soon as the novelty wore off.

Didn't happen. In fact I found I actually needed a little bit of Magnesium now and then to keep things moving (unheard of !).

It has been a month now and I have stuck to the LCHF plan - consuming less than 30 carbs per day, sometimes only 20.

It seems pretty clear cut that CARBS were the culprit in my situation. They were the "trigger" that caused all my misery for all of these years. Who knew ?

They seem so innocuous, they are in EVERYTHING, even healthy vegetables, how could you possibly avoid them? How could you ever imagine that this could be the cause of severe intestinal distress? Well it was.

When you practically eliminate them from your diet you find out just how damaging they are. And not just to the digestive tract, to your whole being. Apparently new studies have found that low fat is NOT good for us, and low fat / high carb diets are making us fat, miserable and riddled with ailments, including heart disease.

This is the basis of the whole Paleo thing. Not eating processed foods - eating more meat, greens and fat. It is amazing how your body responds to this change, and quickly too.

I am SO glad I happened to figure this out before I got any older. I couldn't imagine getting into my 70's and still suffering and then having to deal with the additional age related issues. I feel so, so much better. No gas, no boating, no water retention. None of it, and it happened practically overnight. A matter of days.

Next I look forward to some slow and steady weight loss. Younger people tend to lose weight quickly on this type of plan, but the older you are the harder it is and for women especially. I am also going to be looking forward to some improvements in my overall health, lower blood pressure, Trigycerides and improved LDL / HDL numbers which were getting into the bad ranges the last time I was tested.

Note: This is not a "diet". It is a way of life, or as they call it on the forums - a "WOE" - Way Of Eating. A permanent change to how you live your life.

I for one am down for that, big time.

Never, never, never again am I going to suffer needlessly when all I had to do was cut carbs and eat more fat (that is the fun part mmmm butter).

So word to the wise. Try it and see what happens. You don't have to go full bore Atkins or cut yourself back to the 20 or 30 a day but try cutting them out for a day, or two days and only eat meat, fat and a bit of greens and see if you don't feel better immediately.

If you go to the forum link I posted and start reading some of the stories you will find quite a few other people also found that their IBS disappeared. That is what really struck me. When I realized this isn't just me that is having this marvelous side effect, it is happening for LOTS of people.

So I just had to come and spread the word, in the hope that this helps a fellow sufferer ( which I actually am no longer ....).


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for sharing your story and confirming my belief that sugar and carbohydrates are perhaps #1 culprit in spoiling digestive health. I would recommend you to read more about " Dumping syndrome" and Sugar relation. One person explains it here:

http://www.obesityhelp.com/forums/CA/4596789/who-gets-diarhea-with-dumping/

Good that you realized this and are taking action to improve.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks Bobby. I wish somebody had suggested this diet years ago, I could have saved a lot of life wasted in the bathroom.

I hope somebody here reads this and gives it a try. Who knows, it might be their cure too.

Nobody should have to suffer like we have, for absolutely NO reason other than unexplained sensitivities that have been impossible

to pin down and eliminate.

I am confident this will help at least some of the sufferers, the ones that are probably sensitive to carbs but never knew it. Like me.


----------



## colette binger (Sep 26, 2014)

Boutique,

Thanks so much for these ideas, they do make so much sense. Do you think you are just carb intolerant- or have gluten issues too? What do you eat, I am restricted to no dairy right now, and LOVE cheese, so I know that would be a no no. When I did South Beach years ago (for weight loss, cholesterol lowering, health, etc)...I lost over 60 pounds, after my second son. It was such a blessing in my life. I am so glad that these differences have made a positive change for you- That is So exciting! Waiting and hoping and prayer to find my path.....hoping it doesn't take years, worried it may 

Colette


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Colette

I follow the recommendations for the LCHF (low card/high fat) diet which is similar to Atkins.

I use an online food diary to track my Carbs, Fat, Protein and Fiber (calories too but they are not the main consideration) and

try to keep close to the levels recommended for my height and weight by the Keto Calculator .

Basically I eat nothing made from grains, no sugar and no starchy vegetables or sweet fruit (including carrots and anything but berries).

The great part of this diet (actually it is called a permanent Way Of Eating) is that you are never hungry because you can consume as much fat and protein as needed to keep you satisfied. That means meat, butter, eggs, mayo, olive oil, avocadoes, cheese, cream, green veggies, nuts, nut butters (no sugar added) etc.

Pretty much you can eat anything that is not packaged/processed and not sweet or starchy.

So far I have lost a bit of weight (with no effort and no exercise ) and have no IBS symptoms at all. None, and it is now going on 6 weeks so that is a pretty good indicator that the problem is solved. If anything this way of eating can slow your system down a tad too much and you also need to consume more salt. It is advised to take Potassium and Multi vitamin supplements and a bit of Magnesium every other day helps prevent any issues with constipation.


----------



## Stunet (Jul 14, 2014)

Could be "dumping" or it could be Small intestine Bacterial Overgrowth. In this condition the bacteria has moved into the upper GI. Sugar empties from the stomach into the upper GI and feeds the bacteria. Bacteria causes gas and discomfort.

Just a thought...


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I may be using the term incorrectly.

But no matter, it is now a thing of the past (hopefully forever).


----------



## Elly_Jelly (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi thank you very much for the info,

actually lately I found out that the more carbs i EAT the worst I feel..

just wanted to ask you a question did you have Any stress and anxiety related problems linked to your IBS or just diet issues?

Because even if i fast for 2-3 days (NO FOOD AT ALL) my ibs just stays there!









I really don't know if changing my diet will ever help, even because my family is very strict about it and they don't always understand my eating choices and make fun of me.. (look at the country where I'm from )









Anyway I'm very happy to know you're not a sufferer anymore

sorry for any grammar mistakes but english is not my mother language


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

You may be interested in the book "Life without bread". I read it. Unfortunately it didn't work for me. Or it worked partially. I believe mine is a difficult case.

I reached the extreme of feeding only on meet and fish for some weeks, and my symptoms persisted. Now I am trying to add S. Boulardii to the mix.

BTW, my blood panel didn't look good with high cholesterol, high LDL, high urea. Maybe I was eating too much protein and not enough fat?

Do you agree with these recommendations:

http://www.dietdoctor.com/lchf

? Is that what you are following?


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

think u so much for sharing nice info to with us.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Boutique

Just wondering if you are still keeping well with your new eating regime. I am 62 and struggling very much to cope with type 2 diabetes. hypertension, depression, sleep apnoea but it is the IBS.d which I have had for over 40 years which destroys my life.


----------



## Susanlb33 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello. My biggest problem is proteins. I'm always trying so desperately to lose weight. But when I eat protein, vegetables and/ or fruit, that is when I have severe stomach spasms. Carbs and sugar bother me too but the abdominal pain is not as severe.

I am so devastated by this condition. I have been suffering from IBS-C for about 20 years. I have tried everything from OTC digestive enzymes and probiotics to natural supplements and finally Prescription drugs. Nothing works. I only get temporary relief for about one week. Over the years, I have tried acupuncture, a naturopath, two different chiropractors and multiple GI Doctors. And I'm still suffering. I also suffer from fibromyalgia and a huge yeast overgrowth ( supplements, OTC and prescription drugs not effective).

Anyone have ideas? Advice? It's so hard to eat, and I actually love food. I also have fibroids, which complicates the pain issues.

Thank you.


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

Susanlb33 said:


> Hello. My biggest problem is proteins. I'm always trying so desperately to lose weight. But when I eat protein, vegetables and/ or fruit, that is when I have severe stomach spasms. Carbs and sugar bother me too but the abdominal pain is not as severe.
> 
> I am so devastated by this condition. I have been suffering from IBS-C for about 20 years. I have tried everything from OTC digestive enzymes and probiotics to natural supplements and finally Prescription drugs. Nothing works. I only get temporary relief for about one week. Over the years, I have tried acupuncture, a naturopath, two different chiropractors and multiple GI Doctors. And I'm still suffering. I also suffer from fibromyalgia and a huge yeast overgrowth ( supplements, OTC and prescription drugs not effective).
> 
> ...


You didn't mention fat. Have you tried eating more fat? My problems were much worse when I followed a low-fat diet.


----------

